# [SOLVED] Problem z instalacją MYSQL

## xxl_123

Witam. Ponownie mam problem z instalacją KDE przy instalacji MYSQL wywala błąd:

```

mysqld.cc:1: warning: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics

mysqld.cc: In function 'void* handle_connections_sockets(void*)':

mysqld.cc:4439: error: invalid conversion from 'size_socket*' to 'socklen_t*'

mysqld.cc:4439: error:   initializing argument 3 of 'int accept(int, sockaddr*, socklen_t*)'

mysqld.cc:4512: error: invalid conversion from 'size_socket*' to 'socklen_t*'

mysqld.cc:4512: error:   initializing argument 3 of 'int getsockname(int, sockaddr*, socklen_t*)'

make[4]: *** [mysqld.o] Błąd 1

make[4]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/work/mysql/sql'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/work/mysql/sql'

make[2]: *** [all] Błąd 2

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/work/mysql/sql'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/work/mysql'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4255:  Called mysql_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3736:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/work/mysql'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1:

 * Berkeley DB support is deprecated and will be removed in future versions!

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * Messages for package dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1:

 * Berkeley DB support is deprecated and will be removed in future versions!

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * Berkeley DB support was disabled due to build failures

 * on multiple arches, go to a version earlier than 5.0.60

 * if you want it again. Gentoo bug #224067.

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4255:  Called mysql_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3736:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1/work/mysql'

```

USE w /etc/make.conf 

```
USE="-cups kde qt4 qt3 -Wall -Wformat-y2k -pedantic-errors perl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -ssl -static"

```

Próbowałem instalować inne wersje mysql jednakże z jednakowym skutkiem  :Sad: 

Sugerowane w komunikacie błędu jest zainstalowanie wersji starszej niż 5.0.60

```
go to a version earlier than 5.0.60 
```

Pyzy próbie instalacji wersji 5.0.54 pokazuje coś takiego:

```

 * Done with patching

 * Cleaning up old buildscript files

 * Reconfiguring dir '.'

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/work/mysql/innob                                                                             ase' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...             [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                    [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/temp/automake.out

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.54 failed:

 *   Failed Running automake !

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 4278:  Called mysql_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3878:  Called mysql_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3849:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1331:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1348:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1317:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missin                                                                             g' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line  660:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/mysql-5.0.54',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/mysql-5.0.54'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/te                                                                             mp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.                                                                             54/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/work/mysql'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-db/mysql-5.0.54, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-db/mysql-5.0.54:

 * Berkeley DB support is deprecated and will be removed in future versions!

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * Failed Running automake !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/temp/automake.out

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.54 failed:

 *   Failed Running automake !

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 4278:  Called mysql_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3878:  Called mysql_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3849:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1331:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1348:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1317:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missin                                                                             g' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line  660:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/mysql-5.0.54',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/mysql-5.0.54'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/te                                                                             mp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.                                                                             54/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/work/mysql'

```

Wie ktoś może co jest  nie tak?

PozdrawiamLast edited by xxl_123 on Mon Mar 08, 2010 4:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Podajże cały log kompilacji. Jak jest długi, to wrzuć go na jakiegoś nopasta.

----------

## xxl_123

Log instalacji mysql-5.0.84-r1 jest przeogromny. Oto i on:

http://wklej.org/id/291535/

Log instalacji mysql 5.0.54:

http://wklej.org/id/291545/

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-cups kde qt4 qt3 -Wall -Wformat-y2k -pedantic-errors perl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -ssl -static"

 

A wez wklej caly make.conf...

----------

## xxl_123

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-tbird -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-tbird -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-cups kde qt4 qt3 -Wall -Wformat-y2k -pedantic-errors perl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -ssl -static"
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Flagi dosyć... agresywne...

P.S. Masz 0 rdzeni?

----------

## xxl_123

Zmieniłem flagi na:

```
USE="-cups kde qt4 qt3 perl"
```

 i próbuje zainstalować.

Procesor jest jedno rdzeniowy.

----------

## Raku

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> P.S. Masz 0 rdzeni?

 

 *man make wrote:*   

>       -j [jobs], --jobs[=jobs]
> 
>             Specifies  the  number  of  jobs  (commands)  to run simultaneously.  If there is more than one -j option, the last one is effective.  If the -j
> 
>             option is given without an argument, make will not limit the number of jobs that can run simultaneously.

 

Które wyrażenie z dokumentacji make sugeruje ci, że ustawienie -j1 jest równoznaczne z posiadaniem 0 rdzeni?

----------

## soban_

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

 *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS
> 
> Za pomocą MAKEOPTS definiujemy jak wiele równoległych kompilacji będzie przeprowadzanych podczas przygotowywania pakietu do instalacji. Sugerowaną liczbą jest ilość procesorów w systemie powiększona o jeden, nie jest to jednak zawsze najlepsze wyjście.
> 
> Listing 4.3: MAKEOPTS dla przeciętnego systemu jednoprocesorowego
> ...

 

Myslac anaglocznie mozna moim zdaniem popelnic taki blad, ja to traktuje bardziej jako watki w kompilacje.

----------

## Garrappachc

Jeeezu, just joking... Sztywno myśląc, można dość do wniosku, że kolega ma 0 rdzeni.

----------

## xxl_123

No i niestety z flagami 

```
USE="-cups kde qt4 qt3 perl"
```

 instalacja mysql-5.0.84-r1 nie powiodła się. Taki sam błąd co wcześniej.

Ma ktoś pomysł jak rozwiązać mój problem?

----------

## Dagger

Ta linia daje dosc do myslenia:

```

mysqld.cc:1: warning: SSE instruction set disabled, using 387 arithmetics 

```

Z tego co pamietam to Athlon Thunderbird nie zawieral instrukcji SSE (powyzsza linia to potwierdza). Chwila z google i wikipedia rowniez potwierdza, ze  Athlon XP/MP (Palomino) byl pierwszym procesorem w ktorym AMD uzylo Intelowskich instrukcji SSE.

Twoje flagi kompilacji wymuszaja funkcje ktorej procesor nie posiada:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-tbird -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -pipe" 

```

Zakladajac ze uzywasz gcc-4.3+ polecam

```

-march=native 

```

Sprawdz czy to poprawi sytuacje.

Warto rowniez zerknac na dokumentacje: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#Athlon_Thunderbird

----------

## xxl_123

Dagger  zmieniłem flagi kompilacji tak jak pisałeś i pomogło. 

Dziękuję za pomoc. Pozdrawiam!

----------

